# Pros and 'cons' of cave dwelling



## JBODEN

Hello, after 40 years of racing rats in the UK I moved to Poland and now, after 20 years I think that it's time to settle down in Spain {)
Are there any cave dwellers out there? What are the pros & cons (in more ways than one) of cave dwelling?
JJ


----------



## jojo

JBODEN said:


> Hello, after 40 years of racing rats in the UK I moved to Poland and now, after 20 years I think that it's time to settle down in Spain {)
> Are there any cave dwellers out there? What are the pros & cons (in more ways than one) of cave dwelling?
> JJ



Hiya, I think we have one or two, well certainly one who's pretty much an expert on it altho I dont think he's actually in a cave. From what I can gather its cool in the summer and warm in the winter and I would imagine housework would be pretty minimal... I'm liking the sound of this myself 

See what others say


Jo xxx


----------



## JBODEN

Hi Jo, thank's for your message.
I intend to come to Spain in October and spend 6 months exploring Andalucia. I wonder 
- whether anyone on this forum has gone through a cave reform and what would the approx. costs be
- what is it really like, living in a cave
- is it true that the cave areas are semi-slums
Rgds, George


----------



## Suenneil

JBODEN said:


> Hi Jo, thank's for your message.
> I intend to come to Spain in October and spend 6 months exploring Andalucia. I wonder
> - whether anyone on this forum has gone through a cave reform and what would the approx. costs be
> - what is it really like, living in a cave
> - is it true that the cave areas are semi-slums
> Rgds, George


Hi and welcome JBoden ....

Cave dwelling does sound exciting doesnt it ? primitive and earthy! but I dont think it appeals to me though .... I like the thought but probably the reality would drive me insane!

You dont say whats focused your mind on cave living ? is there a particular reason it appeals to you ? ... I only because you seem to have many questions so maybe you are just starting out on your research ? - and are also considering other options.

Sue :ranger:


----------



## JBODEN

Hi Sue, yes, I've done some 'virtual' research on the subject. I like the idea because it's *'different' *(in the mid '80's a bought a 13th C. tithe barn (HUUUGH) just south of Saffron Walden. It was totally derelict when I bought it, but I converted it into a family residence).

The appeal of a cave house would seem to be:
- no foundation problems to worry about
- no roofing problems to worry about
- constant internal temperature summer and winter (approx. 18 c.) so heating costs minimal
- located in rural areas so food cost should be lower

I am open to other ideas, but certainly not on the coast.


----------



## Suenneil

JBODEN said:


> Hi Sue, yes, I've done some 'virtual' research on the subject. I like the idea because it's *'different' *(in the mid '80's a bought a 13th C. tithe barn (HUUUGH) just south of Saffron Walden. It was totally derelict when I bought it, but I converted it into a family residence).
> 
> The appeal of a cave house would seem to be:
> - no foundation problems to worry about
> - no roofing problems to worry about
> - constant internal temperature summer and winter (approx. 18 c.) so heating costs minimal
> - located in rural areas so food cost should be lower
> 
> I am open to other ideas, but certainly not on the coast.


Hi again

Then Im sure one of our more knowledgeable Country dwellers will be on here soon to give their input.......

Best of luck

Sue


----------



## simplymojacar

I know a couple of people who live in Caves, I can give you there email

Ian


----------



## Stravinsky

OK I've been to Huescar in Granada province a couple of times and stayed in caves. My own opinion is that whilst I enjoy going there for a stay, I'm not sure I could live in one. They are indeed very cool in hot weather and I am assured they are warm in the winter. They arent dark and dingy as you might imagine but the bedrooms tend to be at the rear where you dont need the light so much.

Here are some images of the caves I stayed in ...... as you can see, cave dwelling has come on a bit since prehistoric man 

World Photo Gallery - Huescar - Cave Houses

Click on one of the thumbnails and then use the slide show


----------



## JBODEN

Thank you Stravinsky, for the photos.


----------



## JBODEN

simplymojacar said:


> I know a couple of people who live in Caves, I can give you there email
> 
> Ian


Thank's Ian, I would really appreciate their e-mails.
George
[


----------



## Suenneil

Stravinsky said:


> OK I've been to Huescar in Granada province a couple of times and stayed in caves. My own opinion is that whilst I enjoy going there for a stay, I'm not sure I could live in one. They are indeed very cool in hot weather and I am assured they are warm in the winter. They arent dark and dingy as you might imagine but the bedrooms tend to be at the rear where you dont need the light so much.
> 
> Here are some images of the caves I stayed in ...... as you can see, cave dwelling has come on a bit since prehistoric man
> 
> World Photo Gallery - Huescar - Cave Houses
> 
> Click on one of the thumbnails and then use the slide show


Some fabulous photos there Strav .... like you I think I would enjoy the novelty of staying in one sometime - but cant imagine making my home in one ... each to their own


----------



## scharlack

JBODEN said:


> Hello, after 40 years of racing rats in the UK I moved to Poland and now, after 20 years I think that it's time to settle down in Spain {)
> Are there any cave dwellers out there? What are the pros & cons (in more ways than one) of cave dwelling?
> JJ


First time I heard of cave dwelling  

By looking at Strav's pics it is quite interesting!

I wish you success on your journey to Spain!


----------



## Guest

I must admit the idea has some appeal especially at this time of year. There was a programme on English TV about cave houses last year. It was very interesting and some of the houses were truely luxurious. You will have to keep us all informed about how you get on


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Stravinsky said:


> OK I've been to Huescar in Granada province a couple of times and stayed in caves. My own opinion is that whilst I enjoy going there for a stay, I'm not sure I could live in one. They are indeed very cool in hot weather and I am assured they are warm in the winter. They arent dark and dingy as you might imagine but the bedrooms tend to be at the rear where you dont need the light so much.
> 
> Here are some images of the caves I stayed in ...... as you can see, cave dwelling has come on a bit since prehistoric man
> 
> World Photo Gallery - Huescar - Cave Houses
> 
> Click on one of the thumbnails and then use the slide show


Thanks for posting the link for the photos. Definitely worth a visit for a holiday, but like you not sure I could live in one


----------



## Tallulah

Pesky Wesky said:


> Thanks for posting the link for the photos. Definitely worth a visit for a holiday, but like you not sure I could live in one


I'd love to visit for a holiday - they look very atmospheric, don't they? I think there's a cave hotel or something - remember Xtreme posted a link to it once - then you could try it out in style PW!

xx


----------



## jojo

Tallulah said:


> I'd love to visit for a holiday - they look very atmospheric, don't they? I think there's a cave hotel or something - remember Xtreme posted a link to it once - then you could try it out in style PW!
> 
> xx



Yes, he sent me the link too, cant find it now tho! Hey, maybe we should all book there for a weekend, we could all meet up and then go and visit Xtreme!!! That'll scare the living daylights out of him!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky

Tallulah said:


> I'd love to visit for a holiday - they look very atmospheric, don't they? I think there's a cave hotel or something - remember Xtreme posted a link to it once - then you could try it out in style PW!
> 
> xx


Those are caves you can hire out in the pics, on the outskirts of Huescar. They are about €50 - €60 a night,2 - 3 bedroom iirc


----------



## Chica

One of my favourite coastal areas is San Juan de los Terreros (don''t think the spelling is right ) which has cave houses on the beach. Bet they get a bit damp in the winter tho'!?


----------



## Guest

Do you get a bear skin and club when you rent one?

Joking apart would love to try it.


----------



## Guest

Chica said:


> One of my favourite coastal areas is San Juan de los Terreros (don''t think the spelling is right ) which has cave houses on the beach. Bet they get a bit damp in the winter tho'!?


Cave houses on the beach, that sounds really romantic... Candles, a couple of bottles of wine, a wood BBQ on the beach, the sound of waves breaking on the shore, the stars shining above... AAHHHHH...


----------



## tallbob

JBODEN said:


> Hello, after 40 years of racing rats in the UK I moved to Poland and now, after 20 years I think that it's time to settle down in Spain {)
> Are there any cave dwellers out there? What are the pros & cons (in more ways than one) of cave dwelling?
> JJ


I have lived in a Cave in Huescar for over 3 years although due to Cricket I now live on the coast, any questions you may have I am more than happy to answer


----------



## Suenneil

tallbob said:


> I have lived in a Cave in Huescar for over 3 years although due to Cricket I now live on the coast, any questions you may have I am more than happy to answer


Hi Tallbob! ...... cricket or crickets ? Wasnt sure if an infestation of noisy creatures had caused your exodus from Huescar or if it was a love of the game "cricket"??

sue :ranger:


----------



## XTreme

Suenneil said:


> Hi Tallbob! ...... cricket or crickets ? Wasnt sure if an infestation of noisy creatures had caused your exodus from Huescar or if it was a love of the game "cricket"??
> 
> sue :ranger:


The bloke's an imbecile Sue!

He moved to the coast just to get cheaper hookers!


----------



## Buenosdiaspet

We stayed in a cave room once on holiday, and it did make me realise I would never want to live in one permanently. Part of the reason we moved to Spain was the attraction of daylight/sunlight - being less SAD - and I found it messed with my body clock too much sleeping in a room with no natural light cues at all. 

But I know some people love it and it does solve the affordable climate control in Spain problem!


----------



## tallbob

XTreme said:


> The bloke's an imbecile Sue!
> 
> He moved to the coast just to get cheaper hookers!


The real reason was to move away from some Welsh Guy who's into Donkeys and Bikes 
as for the hookers the charges are similar no matter where you are
English €50.
Scots €0.50 They will never pay more than that
Welsh €0.00 they never pay for it.............at least not with another human


----------



## tallbob

Suenneil said:


> Hi Tallbob! ...... cricket or crickets ? Wasnt sure if an infestation of noisy creatures had caused your exodus from Huescar or if it was a love of the game "cricket"??
> 
> sue :ranger:


Cricket as in the noble game of leather on willow
or in XTremes case Leather on pillow


----------



## jojo

Hello Tallbob, nice to see you on here!! The "civilized" forum LOL


Jo xxxx


----------



## tallbob

JBODEN said:


> Hello, after 40 years of racing rats in the UK I moved to Poland and now, after 20 years I think that it's time to settle down in Spain {)
> Are there any cave dwellers out there? What are the pros & cons (in more ways than one) of cave dwelling?
> JJ


Hi at the moment I cannot work out how to reply to your converation so I will do it on here

I did start on by buying a conventional house on an URB but as Jojo has mentioned in another thread they are for the summer lots of tiles and drafts

So I looked at caves mainly for the constant temperature dues to being surrounded by all that earth, I did not look at that many before finding the one I bought I am a bit of DIY freak and I liked that fact that if I wanted the room 3 feet wider I knocked the wall out a bit in practice it is not that simple but it is effect all you do

The dinginess does take some getting used to but all the windows are at the front and the hall normally runs straight through the cave in a straight line so the light does get to the back, some friends have put a light tube to the deepest room and that works another friend has a dome on their roof ( which is just earth ) and that lets in a huge amount of light

Being in a cave normally means you are up a hill so the views tend to be good and in mine I love it to the left is flat Countryside, straight ahead is the road into town with cars garages etc and to the right is hilly countryside with snow capped mountains

I would advise you to rent initially ( mine for example lol ) and see if you can live in them, if you buy one totally unreformed they are less than €20,000 ones with everything done are more anything from €70,000 upwards if I was younger ( I am 55 ) I would buy unreformed and do it to my own personal taste as it is I have spent 2 years or so knocking mine around to get it exactly how I want it and what happens I move to the coast to help launch a new Cricket Club as well as making the travelling to La Manga and Albir for the Cricket less tiring


----------



## tallbob

jojo said:


> Hello Tallbob, nice to see you on here!! The "civilized" forum LOL
> 
> 
> Jo xxxx


Civilised??? with XTreme, you have a nicer pic though than the other place this one has a hint of cleavage


----------



## jojo

tallbob said:


> Civilised??? with XTreme, you have a nicer pic though than the other place this one has a hint of cleavage


Tart!!! But I have "the power" here to delete and nuke any of Xtremes nonsense here .... and I do quite frequently! :eyebrows:


Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil

tallbob said:


> Cricket as in the noble game of leather on willow
> or in XTremes case Leather on pillow


Well its good to meet you on here anyway (even thought you are a cricket fan! )

But please .... be careful what you say about our much loved Xtreme! he has a fan club on here you know and his fine group of Chica´s will show no mercy if we feel he needs defending at all !


----------



## Suenneil

Apologies! I digressed slightly here !!! 

BACK TO THE TOPIC IN HAND !!!!


----------



## tallbob

jojo said:


> Tart!!! But I have "the power" here to delete and nuke any of Xtremes nonsense here .... and I do quite frequently! :eyebrows:
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


he needs nuking !!!, although I did get my battery charger back after about 6 months


----------



## tallbob

Suenneil said:


> Well its good to meet you on here anyway (even thought you are a cricket fan! )
> 
> But please .... be careful what you say about our much loved Xtreme! he has a fan club on here you know and his fine group of Chica´s will show no mercy if we feel he needs defending at all !


Chicas??? Donkeys, Ducks, Dogs and no doubt other things beginning with D I know he has but Chicas nnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooo


----------



## tallbob

Hi George ( jboden ) it seems that I cannot use the p/ m facility perhaps it's because I have only just joined if you p/m XTreme he has been a mate of mine for all the time I have been in Huescar he can give you my hotmail addy without my putting it on here


----------



## jojo

tallbob said:


> Hi George ( jboden ) it seems that I cannot use the p/ m facility perhaps it's because I have only just joined if you p/m XTreme he has been a mate of mine for all the time I have been in Huescar he can give you my hotmail addy without my putting it on here



PM should be alright now Bob, you need to make 5 posts before it activates!!

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme

tallbob said:


> Hi George ( jboden ) it seems that I cannot use the p/ m facility perhaps it's because I have only just joined if you p/m XTreme he has been a mate of mine for all the time I have been in Huescar he can give you my hotmail addy without my putting it on here


No Bob....I had the misfortune to know you prior to both of us going to Huescar. 

And anybody interested in caves should watch this space cos very soon Bob's holiday rental cave is going live on the Net!


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> No Bob....I had the misfortune to know you prior to both of us going to Huescar.
> 
> And anybody interested in caves should watch this space cos very soon Bob's holiday rental cave is going live on the Net!




er.... we dont advertise on this forum, do we!!!!!


Jo xx


----------



## tallbob

XTreme said:


> No Bob....I had the misfortune to know you prior to both of us going to Huescar.
> 
> And anybody interested in caves should watch this space cos very soon Bob's holiday rental cave is going live on the Net!


Not in person though!


----------



## tallbob

jojo said:


> er.... we dont advertise on this forum, do we!!!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xx


I'm not advertising mine someone else is, is that allowed or do you have to go Nuclear:confused2:


----------



## XTreme

jojo said:


> er.... we dont advertise on this forum, do we!!!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xx


I thought as a Premium Member I can promote my business....so showing an example of my work would surely come under that definition?


----------



## Rosemary

Our friends rented a cave for a while before deciding they definitely did not want one. There are some advantages, constant temperature being one but they found it rather dark at times - needing lights on all the time but biggest moan was the dust falling from the roof. They constantly had problems with electrical items and dust getting in and causing trouble


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> I thought as a Premium Member I can promote my business....so showing an example of my work would surely come under that definition?


But that doesnt include advertising cave houses to rent!!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme

You've been waiting two weeks to do that haven't you Jo?


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> You've been waiting two weeks to do that haven't you Jo?



yes :eyebrows:

Jo xxxx


----------



## JBODEN

That's an interesting observation - the surface slowly crumbling. I assume that one can seal the surface with 'yeso' to stop this.


----------



## tallbob

JBODEN said:


> That's an interesting observation - the surface slowly crumbling. I assume that one can seal the surface with 'yeso' to stop this.


In my case all the walls had been "covered" with a substance similar to whitewash
when you brushed past it you got it on your clothes, as I have worked on the cave and exposed more bare earth brick whatever I first covered it with a very thin layer of yeso so runny it could almost be paint then once it had dried painting the surface in a normal manner with a special paint specifically for caves which allows the underlying rock whatever to breathe result no more dust


----------



## tallbob

jojo said:


> But that doesnt include advertising cave houses to rent!!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


so neither Pete nor myself can advertise my cave house for rent? I assumed I couldn't and didn't try to as I am not a premium member ( in fact I only joined to answer a thread that I had picked up while researching cave houses for my advert) 
BUT Pete thought he could as he has ( presumably purchased ) a premium membership
Clarification would help


----------



## XTreme

Bob....I think that I can promote my business....but I can't promote somebody elses unless somebody asks for a specific recommendation.


----------



## jojo

tallbob said:


> so neither Pete nor myself can advertise my cave house for rent? I assumed I couldn't and didn't try to as I am not a premium member ( in fact I only joined to answer a thread that I had picked up while researching cave houses for my advert)
> BUT Pete thought he could as he has ( presumably purchased ) a premium membership
> Clarification would help


You're allowed, as a frequent poster on here to have a line of self promotion as your signature, but unless you're a premium account holder you cant advertise it in our ad section, nor do we like it if you bang on about it all the time!! LOL.. You're fine Bob, I'll soon let you know if you step out of line!! We're very strict here you know!!!!!!!!!!! :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner

jojo said:


> you're allowed, as a frequent poster on here to have a line of self promotion as your signature, but unless you're a premium account holder you cant advertise it in our ad section, nor do we like it if you bang on about it all the time!! Lol.. You're fine bob, i'll soon let you know if you step out of line!! We're very strict here you know!!!!!!!!!!! :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


what's the crack with the house move jo is it on or off ? I keep hearing all sort's on here i no you was very excited about it. 
8 days to go  looking forward to that sun you keep telling us all about


----------



## tallbob

jojo said:


> Y
> We're very strict here you know!!!!!!!!!!! :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:
> Jo xxx


Thank you for the clarification Mistress sorry I mean Moderator


----------



## jojo

jkchawner said:


> what's the crack with the house move jo is it on or off ? I keep hearing all sort's on here i no you was very excited about it.
> 8 days to go  looking forward to that sun you keep telling us all about


Its ongoing hun!!! The house has a fair few problems and we've agreed to rectify them and charge the owner! It had squatters in it for 3 months and they not only trashed it and lived like pigs, but were growing cannabis in the bathrooms, the pool skimmer pipes are shattered and the patio has had to be dug up to get to them, the electrics have been trashed, the gate entry had been forced open and doesnt work....... So I'm going over there alot to try and get the house "ship shape" ready to move into, hense I'm not on here much!!

Another problem it has is that int internet and communications to it seem to be a problem, even wifi is proving difficult cos of the lack of "line of sight" repeaters and nodes .......:confused2::confused2:

Apart from that, its ok!! Still doing the airport run on 22nd tho!!!!!!!! and yes, its still VERY hot and sunny!!!!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Veronica

XTreme said:


> I thought as a Premium Member I can promote my business....so showing an example of my work would surely come under that definition?


No Xtreme you can only promote your business in the classifed section as a premium member.
Anything which constitutes advertising or self promotion in the main forum is likely to be nuked


----------

